

Rooted Nook now has a web browser, some Android apps - anigbrowl
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/17/nook-hacked-with-web-browser-facebook-and-twitter-for-starters/

======
whalesalad
Coolest thing about this is there's a popular Android app for rooted devices
known simply as "Wireless Tether" that bridges your cellular data connection
with your wifi connection, to create a simple wifi hotspot powered by your 3G
connection. So you buy a nook, root it, now you have a personal little 3G
router everywhere you go!

~~~
jcapote
Don't tell T-mobile but I use this on my g1 constantly; at airports, hotels,
moving cars, in the backard. I consider it the "killer app" of a rooted g1.

